# Need Tough spinning reel



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I do alot of river and stream smallmouth fishing out of a kayak or canoe.I like throwing a buzzbait or spinnerbait in logjams and brushpiles.When drifting by it is important to have the buzzbait moving when it hits the water.
I know by closing my bail by reeling the handle I am tearing up spinning reels.Anywhere else that I fish I can close the bail with my hand.Is there a spinning reel made that can take this abuse.I am going through spinning reels pretty bad.They start getting where the bail won't close then completly fail.I need a tough spinning reel.....Joe


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Without closing manually you put one twist in your line each cast. 

Ever consider using a bait caster or better spin caster?


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

15 year old Shimano Sustain still going strong, and I never manually close the bail. It gets cleaned, oiled, and greased once a year if it needs it or not. This reel will outlive me.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I am a kayak fisherman. I carry a baitcaster dedicated for spinner and buzzbaits. I love Schimano Stradic spinning reels. I always crank to set the bail. In creeks I'm usually casting to a tiny spot where I expect an immediate hit or need to be immediately maneuvering the bait. If I'm not dropping the lure while simultaneously popping the bail, I consider it a fumbled cast.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Try a daiwa $40-$50 model. I don't know what it's called but my buddie has one for this reason and it slams shut every time automatically. He's had it for over 2 years and its in better shape then my 3 month old field and stream.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Shimano Stradic spinning reels


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I love the shimano spirex's with the rear fighting drag. The 1000 is a great size. You don't even have to open the bail up manually.Finger the trigger,bail opens and line is on your casting finger..No matter where the trigger is at,a simple backward motion gets that trigger to the exact spot every time for your next cast.

I have yet to wear out any of the shimano's with the fingertip trigger.They make quality reels!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Shimano has a great rep for quality and durability but they've become pricey. I read the base model Seinna was a best buy and Im sure it is. Imo though ounce for ounce dollar for dollar the Pflueger President is the best all around bargain that's quality built. With the Dicks coupon u can get one for $45. Its been my primary spinning reel for 3 years now and its got zero problems and i use it probably 10 hours a week.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

saugmon said:


> I love the shimano spirex's with the rear fighting drag. The 1000 is a great size. You don't even have to open the bail up manually.Finger the trigger,bail opens and line is on your casting finger..No matter where the trigger is at,a simple backward motion gets that trigger to the exact spot every time for your next cast.
> 
> I have yet to wear out any of the shimano's with the fingertip trigger.They make quality reels!!


I'm not picking or discounting your opinion. I'm just sharing mine and my experiences. Personally I got away from the trigger actuated spinning reels years ago. The thing that you described that makes them nice as far as putting the trigger in the right spot to cast, is also the thing that makes them IMO a poor choice for fishing any technique that you aren't constantly reeling. If you're fishing any kind of slack line presentation the reel spins back against itself on the hook set. It doesn't stop until it hits the centering position. That's not good for hook setting. Even if you're holding the handle, or you're reeling, the handle still spins back a little until your hand pressure stops it. Heaven forbid you don't have your hand on the handle when you set the hook, and it slams back to the centering position. It will eventually break. And when it does it will sound like it exploded.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Bassbme said:


> I'm not picking or discounting your opinion. I'm just sharing mine and my experiences. Personally I got away from the trigger actuated spinning reels years ago. The thing that you described that makes them nice as far as putting the trigger in the right spot to cast, is also the thing that makes them IMO a poor choice for fishing any technique that you aren't constantly reeling. If you're fishing any kind of slack line presentation the reel spins back against itself on the hook set. It doesn't stop until it hits the centering position. That's not good for hook setting. Even if you're holding the handle, or you're reeling, the handle still spins back a little until your hand pressure stops it. Heaven forbid you don't have your hand on the handle when you set the hook, and it slams back to the centering position. It will eventually break. And when it does it will sound like it exploded.


I always wondered why those reels became less and less popular. That might explain it.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Back in the day, I used to buy Quantum Snapshots. They were a very functional cheap reel. They really had a great finger trigger lever and flawless casting action. They would last a season or two of heavy fishing, and I would get a new one. I would always have to sort through a few to see which were working the best--had plenty of spare spools. Eventually, the quality deteriorated to where they seemed to not last even a season.....maybe my standards upgraded.


I have tried several more expensive Quantum products since and have found them all dissapointing.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I have used ALOT of different reels. The spinning reels im useing now are a pflueger president, and a shimano stradic.... My flueger is starting to mal function on me and im very suprised, cause of all the good review id seen before buying it. Now the stradic i have only had since december but it is AWESOME! And I manually close the bail on my flueger and let the reel close the bail with my stradic. You can just feel the difference in smoothness between the two. But at a 60 dollar difference you expect that.

LOL i guess what im saying is if you can get the shimano get it. If not the flueger is a good reel as well.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

penn sargus!!!!! best reel out there. shimano, quantum, pfluger........garbage!!! penn reels are made to take a beating, and keep on working. i leave mine in the back of my truck, exposed to the weather. NEVER had a problem with penn. and i abuse the crap out of it.


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I appreciate all the sugestions.I have tried my baitcasters and just can't get effective casting the 1/8 and 1/4 oz. buzzbaits under the treelimbs.Some of the reels mentioned I have owned.I always liked the quick pickup type Shimanos,my older Spyrex lasted forever.I bought a newer model 3 years ago and it didn't last 1/2 the time as the older one.I have never tried or owned a Penn reel yet.....Joe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

claytonhaske said:


> penn sargus!!!!! best reel out there. shimano, quantum, pfluger........garbage!!! penn reels are made to take a beating, and keep on working. i leave mine in the back of my truck, exposed to the weather. NEVER had a problem with penn. and i abuse the crap out of it.


Ive owned one penn, and it was pretty much bullet proof(ten yrs ago), i havent used one since then though. But wouldnt say shimano and quantum are garbage? My uncle has a very abused quantum energy thats porbaly 12-15 yrs old. Its caught muskie,big erie eyes and smallies, and numerous other fish, to many to count. he has it paired on a fenwick hmc. and has never had any repairs done to the combo.
Now on the other hand i have never had a reel last me more then 3 yrs,other then a old diawa bg13 my uncle gave me ten yrs ago(this reel pulled me a limit of saugeye back on november). But the shimano stradic i got back in december just feels like itll be a good one,and should last a while...

Im gonna have to check out the penns. Oh I have also heard good things about mitchels..


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

The Shimano Sonora series are great reels for about $50.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a bigger then most regular open spin reel. had it long time. all I can say is it is a Dolpfin and has all ball bearings as far as I know. works so smth hard beleave. now to who makes it beats me. all I see is Dolpfin on it. it is biger then most thus heavy too. looks to me to be a well made reel. I hate open face spin reels thus never used it much. if you want buy it I get it out my storage bin take picture of it. to what it is worth beats me.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like one from this saltwater series (Tica Dolphin): http://www.knkfishing.com/pd-tica-dolphin-sf-series-surf-cast-spinning-reel.cfm

Seems to me like most votes are for Schimano. It doesn't surprise me. One of my Stradics is at least 15 years old and still smooth and strong.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

your likly wright as it is a light salt water reel as far as I see. it is a bit differant then one shown. but the maker is what it maybe made by. as I say it sure is a sturdy reel. will take most fresh water fish you will ever catch. and same with light ocean ones like you get on shore. any ways it take the beatting as non can I am shure. by the mention a Mitchell open 300 is like it looks like. but trice size and weight. very well biult if I may say so.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a couple Shakespeare spinning reels that probably cost me around 30 bucks each years ago. One has 4 ball bearings and a trigger, and one has 5 ball bearings and instant anti reverse. Both have the drag knob on the back, which I prefer for fighting big fish. I never close the reel manually, and they work just fine and have for years. I don't see why it would matter; it looks like it is designed for this as there is a stud of metal on the exterior of the reel that hits the bail and closes it when you reel. Unless you are slamming it hard enough to break the metal stud off of the frame somehow, it really should not be a problem.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Im gonna have to check out the penns. Oh I have also heard good things about mitchels..


I use 4 vintage Mitchells, a 300, two saltwater 302's and a 510 on the matched 7' Conolon rod. I really like the 510, I'm buying another reel as a backup for parts, I'm going to take the butt of the second conolon rod and have a rod made for for the 510.

Penn has a great reputation and it's made in America. What's not to like about that? 

I just got my first Shimano last week, a Stradic Ci4 3000f matched to a custom 8' trout rod. Fished with it every day we were in Salvo, NC. That is a SWEET setup! I'll use it here and on saltwater.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

backlashed said:


> I use 4 vintage Mitchells, a 300, two saltwater 302's and a 510 on the matched 7' Conolon rod. I really like the 510, I'm buying another reel as a backup for parts, I'm going to take the butt of the second conolon rod and have a rod made for for the 510.
> 
> Penn has a great reputation and it's made in America. What's not to like about that?
> 
> I just got my first Shimano last week, a Stradic Ci4 3000f matched to a custom 8' trout rod. Fished with it every day we were in Salvo, NC. That is a SWEET setup! I'll use it here and on saltwater.


I've got those mitchells but still find myself using the newer equipment(reels) for the faster gear ratio....I like to be able to move a bait or lure fast.... if needed....just personal opinion though....but I love my stradic 4000,cabo's, penn's....


----------



## stewey (Jan 28, 2009)

Sadly all but one of Penn's current line of spinning reels are now manufactured in the Far East.


----------

